# "Neverending Story" Singing Pumpkins NOW AVAILABLE!



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Our _NEWEST_ Singing Pumpkins Animation to *"Neverending Story"* is *NOW AVAILABLE* on our website! ( *https://www.thesingingpumpkin.com/ *) If you're a fan of "Stranger Things" or of the classic movie "The NeverEnding Story", you're going to LOVE this animation!
Betcha can't resist singing along!

Check it out....


----------

